# Alum/Delaware Saturday?



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Anybody think Alum or Delaware will be completely iced off Saturday? Buckeye will but we need 2.5' of water


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

No, lots of ice to break up & melt. I hoping for next weekend, but not holding my breath. Need the level to come up to break it & some wind.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'm doing the rain dance as we speak.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Kyle I went to scope del out yesterday. It's still locked up. The river is opened up south of 229 but once you get to the lake it's still solid. I hope by next weekend? Not sure tho


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks guys! Let me know when it ends up thawing!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I drove across Alum this evening, still iced over as far as you can see both North and South from the 36/37 bridge


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Going to have a heavy North wind Wednesday-Thursday. A lot of rain also. Going to get cold for a day,but lets hope other elements fend it off. Heck, should be a good year for finding crank and stick-baits along the rip-rap.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

May the God of Sunshine smile upon us...... Maybe open water somewhere next weekend.... Long shot, but loadin the boat just in case...


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Alum level is rising some, or at least ice is off the shore where I could see. The main channel is thawing out rapidly, or open in some areas, and what still has ice is thin enough you can see the water through it! 

Mr. A


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Mr. A said:


> Alum level is rising some, or at least ice is off the shore where I could see. The main channel is thawing out rapidly, or open in some areas, and what still has ice is thin enough you can see the water through it!
> 
> Mr. A


So you're saying there's a chance... Lol 

I'll play it by year, keep me up to date guys!


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

Lundy--thanks for info on Alum...if you regularly cross over Alum, please shoot me an alert when ice is gone enough for shore fishing! Thanks!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

onwisc said:


> Lundy--thanks for info on Alum...if you regularly cross over Alum, please shoot me an alert when ice is gone enough for shore fishing! Thanks!


I don't cross often, but might be going back across on Friday, I'll let you know


----------



## Wdw0718 (Dec 31, 2013)

Open water around Cheshire bridge.....small open patches of water around different points...this wind and rain will help

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Rain may help lets hope. The single digit temp tonight may not.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Lundy on the info - It shouldn't be long especially with a little rain today which will help the water flow melt that ice.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I cross it twice a day going and coming from work. I'll post when the ice is gone enough to shore fish, or just gone completely.

Mr. A


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

Mr.A---Many thanks!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well water south side of cheshie bridge is making great progress large opening of water there now. With wind staying up it should really start breaking it up thru that area. Also the sign spring is close the docks for ramp are now sitting in parkng lot at cheshire. Did not make it to Galena ramp area cheshire market pizza sub stopped my progress around lake. Man that was tasty. also water opened up from bridge north side of cheshire and a open crack all the way to the shore by ramp. So it should open soon as well.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Nearly 60 Friday and windy??? A little over 50 Saturday and sunny??? Anyone think it could happen Sunday?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, crap! Alum was breaking up this morning. This evening the cracks were showing water in the gaps. Shoreline isn't locked up but the ice is only a few feet away. The water is on it's way up, I know because the small bay on the north side of 36/37 had a little snow in it and now it's starting to fill up.

Not sure what the current weather will do to it, but chances are it won't reverse too much with the weekend weather coming on. I still don't think you'll get a boat out there this weekend.

Mr. A


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Next weekend, Saugeye/Crappie in the forecast...... Woooooooo Hoooooo!!! Man it's been a long winter.

I am so looking forward to this.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Next weekend, Saugeye/Crappie in the forecast...... Woooooooo Hoooooo!!! Man it's been a long winter.

I am so looking forward to this.


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Checking out new galena and Cheshire now. Very little open water in sight at new galena. Some open water under the Cheshire rd bridge, I can't imagine being able to put a boat in this weekend.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

How is it today? Buckeye is completely unfrozen


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I did not get to go by Alum today but I did swing by Delaware on my way home and absolute no go.

A little 5-10' edge of open water along the bank in some areas. One open area south of the marina ramp, 5 acres, full of ducks, everything else, including the ramp still locked in tight with ice, lots of ice, still heavy thick ice. Also looks to be still 4-5 ft low from summer pool


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I went down to the new galena ramp and drove across Cheshire today. Ice, ice and more ice. Gonna be a while.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

What about Howard road? Any open water around there. I wanna get my yak out for some cats.


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Went across 36/37 bridge and there's ice starting to break up and a little open water on the south side but up towards Howard as far as I could see was ice 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Just went by the marina and you can launch there. Bays are still frozen, but west half of lake south of marina is open.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

moke11 said:


> Just went by the marina and you can launch there. Bays are still frozen, but west half of lake south of marina is open.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Are you talking about Delaware?


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry, no, I meant alum.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I had a friend check out Howard yesterday. From the pictures it looks like a lot of open water. Getting close! Finally! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Any reports on the south pool? Wanna get the boat out tomorrow night and Im thinking Alum might be about ready


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I checked on Sat and New Galena and Cheshire both were iced.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I was hoping those NE winds had broken up some of the main lake ice. Any reports from Sunday or today??


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

This should help a lot.


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Went over 36/37 and Cheshire bridges today and south of 36 is pretty open and both sides of Cheshire looked pretty open as well


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Yesterday around 3, the galena ramp was iced in, but you could've launched from the marina and Cheshire. Some large patches of ice on the west side, the cove near the Marina was iced over, but lots of open water. Good luck

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Looked at Delaware from the State Park side and it is pretty much wide open. A little shove ice at the dam and a little in the coves but the lake is wide open. You can launch at both ramps as long as you don't need a dock to do so.
It is dirty, visibility is only a couple inches.


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Checked Alum today and there are still patches of ice, but hopefully by the weekend it will be completely open.


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

If not this weekend, next weekend just about all of the lakes and reservoirs in Central Ohio should be open...ice fishing was great this year, but looking forward to getting out on the boat soon!


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reports guys! I think I'll hit Delaware Saturday. Why has that lake been so muddy? I know last year both times I went it was worse than buckeye almost. But years past when we crappie fished it, it had a good color too it...


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Kyle Delaware drains a massive area. With all the snow melt and rain it will stay muddy for a while. If you can find more than a foot of visibility you are doin good there. I think I'm going to try the banks here soon. Oh and the lake is only 2 ft below summer pool right now... Weird for this time of year they usually don't start holding water back until the 1st of April.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

My suspicion is they will open up the dam soon they were trying to give cbus a break


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

The river was up this morning....


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Water is looking pretty north of Howard rd! I'm out in the boat right now but the catfish arnt hungry.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Wife and I were at Alum last night, didn't get a bite. I am not real familiar with the lake though so most likely us.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I drove across 36/37 bridge today at noon.

Most of the ice is gone BUT there are still some BIG sheets of ice free floating around that are hard to see. Be extra careful if you get it up on plane.

What few coves I could see were still ice covered. 

Lake looked like a medium coffee with light amount of cream. Not good, not terrible.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

We were at Alum last night until the wind picked up around 1 am. Definitely some floating ice but the amount of edge ice had gone down significantly just from earlier in the day when we scouted. I'd say this rain should finish most of it off. Be careful running your boats! Alum at winter pool is scary


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

So how low is alum guys? Any pictures from Cheshire, Galena, or Marina are appreciated!


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Bimmer said:


> Wife and I were at Alum last night, didn't get a bite. I am not real familiar with the lake though so most likely us.


Was you at Howard rd?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Drove around Alum today and lake is about 99% ice free. A couple of the bays had a thin layer of ice. Galena ramp had some slushy ice at the boat ramp and a little ice sheet in the bay. There are some ice sheets floating in the open lake. Hard to see them. I would guess most will be gone by weekend or the wind will push them onto the shore. Water looked like it was down about 1.5-2'. Drove by the dam and they are pumping water out. Water was right at the bottom of the concrete wall in the spillway. No docks in place at Cheshire or Galena.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> Was you at Howard rd?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


We went out of Cheshire.


----------

